# Jeez, Eddie Griffin



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

Why doesn't he get more minutes? I mean look at him tongiht, 8 points in 7 minutes with 2-3 shooting, 2 blocks, and perfect from the freethrow line!!! Heck, why doesn't he start over kandi man at center???

Can wolves fans clear this up for me???

And how is Kandi looking to you, he's been doing fairly well this season. What are your minute and stat estimations for both?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i can't argue with you, i think eddie should start over kandi.

griffin is one of my favourite players, check his line from tonight vs. milwaukee.

E. Griffin, Min:19, FG%:4-6, 3P%:3-4,FT%:2-2, with 5 rebounds & 6 blocked shots, finished with 13pts.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

He looks in much better shape than he did last season too.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well everything that has been said I agree with. In many posts I say the same thing, but right now with Olowokandi's length and solid play thus far in the preseason, I think Griff will remain on the bench because he is more effective off the bench for us. I do think thought Griff will be starting a little less than half of the games this season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Crazy stats for Griff today against the bucks... In 19 minutes, he had 13 points (3-4 from 3 point land), 5 rebounds and 6 blocks.... Wow... I am simply amazed.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Crazy stats for Griff today against the bucks... In 19 minutes, he had 13 points (3-4 from 3 point land), 5 rebounds and 6 blocks.... Wow... I am simply amazed.


yeah that's what i said :biggrin:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Don't need to start him, keep Kandi in there for the first few minutes, then bring in Griffin off the bench. He definately will get alot of minutes this year though, whether he starts or not.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Starting him off the bench should be a good idea, since they are going to put him in game playing against a player who has already worn out slightly. I think it might be an advantage.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It would be nice if he could not get a ton of passes at the arc, but instead get them further in and take them in to try to score. He's probably the anti-Wally. Not that they didn't have their moments.

His defense is pretty good.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> Crazy stats for Griff today against the bucks... In 19 minutes, he had 13 points (3-4 from 3 point land), 5 rebounds and 6 blocks.... Wow... I am simply amazed.


Don't be fooled by one preseason game against the lowly bucks. I sure am not convinced that this guy will play like this all year. I don't like him or his game very much. Let it also be stated...we really do not have any other options in the post. So in a sense...this is going to be as good as it gets.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

kaniffmn said:


> Don't be fooled by one preseason game against the lowly bucks. I sure am not convinced that this guy will play like this all year. I don't like him or his game very much. Let it also be stated...we really do not have any other options in the post. So in a sense...this is going to be as good as it gets.



Idk, he scores in bunches which has it's ups and downs, but no doubt in my mind that he will likely lead this team by far in blocks per 48 minutes if not simply blocks. The Bucks are not bad either.


----------

